# Que Window Manager/desktop usam ?

## MetalGod

Eu uso gnome2 nao muito fora do vulgar  :Smile: 

----------

## To

KDE 3.1.1a, sem extras:)

O emerge do KDE 3.1.2 vai a meio LOL  :Laughing: 

----------

## spirinaites

Enlightenment 0.16.5.

----------

## pilla

KDE 3.1.2, mandrake-artwork, icones do Acqua

----------

## AngusYoung

Eu uso Gnome 2.2, com visitas casuais ao fluxbox 0.1.14.

----------

## BrainMaster

fluxbox 0.9.3 no desktop, e fluxbox 0.1.14 no laptop (ainda n tive tempo para fazer o update  :Smile:  )

----------

## darktux

Gnome 2.3.3

----------

## MetalGod

o Fluxbox 0.9.3 parece nice mas eu preciso duma desktop...   :Cool: 

----------

## RoadRunner

Kde (neste momento 3.1.2) com os icones Noia. No laptop como a idade já pesa, às vezes uso waimea. No entanto estou curioso pelo Xfce 4 e pelo enlightenment 0.17.

----------

## darktux

 *RoadRunner wrote:*   

> Kde (neste momento 3.1.2) com os icones Noia. No laptop como a idade já pesa, às vezes uso waimea. No entanto estou curioso pelo Xfce 4 e pelo enlightenment 0.17.

 

Vai trocando o waimea pelo kahakai  :Wink: 

----------

## PT_LAmb

Vivas,

fluxbox 0.1.14. Nada como um WM leve para uma máquina antiga (AMD K6-2 300Mhz, 256MBs RAM).  :Smile: 

Cumprimentos,

Ricardo Cordeiro  :Smile: 

----------

## MetalGod

ya o kahakai eh bem fixe   :Surprised: 

tb gosto muito do pwm   :Wink: 

basico,simples e bonito

----------

## BrainMaster

tou a experimentar o kahakai e eh mesmo mt fixe, vale a pena. Ainda tem alguns bugs, mas nada com que eu nao consiga viver!

----------

## Proton

KDE, ícones Crystal, Superkaramba, theme dotNet

----------

## darktux

 *BrainMaster wrote:*   

> tou a experimentar o kahakai e eh mesmo mt fixe, vale a pena. Ainda tem alguns bugs, mas nada com que eu nao consiga viver!

 

Vai ao canal #kahakai na freenode e fala lá dos teus bugs, garanto-t que o ppl à frente do ahakai é muita porreiro!   :Cool: 

----------

## RoadRunner

Não conhecia esse kahakai. Bem, parece que afinal não é bem um fork, mas sim um takeover. Parece que o waimea morreu mesmo.. se os próprios devs não conseguiam falar com o lead developer, algo andava mal. Pena, gostava do waimea.. Vou ver este.

----------

## BeHive

fluxbox 0.1.14

nao ha nada melhor q isto

----------

## RedPingüim

Eu só uso Gnome 2...  :Cool: 

----------

## BrainMaster

 *darktux wrote:*   

>  *BrainMaster wrote:*   tou a experimentar o kahakai e eh mesmo mt fixe, vale a pena. Ainda tem alguns bugs, mas nada com que eu nao consiga viver! 
> 
> Vai ao canal #kahakai na freenode e fala lá dos teus bugs, garanto-t que o ppl à frente do ahakai é muita porreiro!  

 

eu sei, desde o primeiro dia que pus isto que tenho andado la pelo canal. ppl mt porreiro mm  :Smile: 

----------

## jbssm

Embora eu tenha um computador potente (XP 1600+, 512MB) gosto do fluxbox.

Simplesmente não suporto toda a "tralha" que o kde e o gnome querem instalar com eles.

Mas faz-me falta uma taskbar   :Sad: 

Acho que vou dar uma vista de olhos pelo enlightment.

Bruno Morgado

----------

## xef

Fluxbox 0.1.14-r1 e por vezes Gnome 2.2.1

----------

## BrainMaster

 *jbssm wrote:*   

> Embora eu tenha um computador potente (XP 1600+, 512MB) gosto do fluxbox.
> 
> Simplesmente não suporto toda a "tralha" que o kde e o gnome querem instalar com eles.
> 
> Mas faz-me falta uma taskbar  
> ...

 

que te faz falta na taskbar do flux? se és mais um dos que se queixa de o flux nao ter as janelas todas na barra (apenas as que estao minimizadas), entao podes ficar contente porque as novas versoes do fluxbox (ainda n sao stable) ja tem isso (e mt mais)...

----------

## jbssm

Tal como disseste BrainMaster, fui ver as versões não estáveis e parece que vai haver muita coisa porreira.

Agora já so faltam icons (sem teres de instalar 3rd parties) no desktop e na taskbar (é mais rápido o meu cerebro processar o icon para eu clicar na taskbar do que ter de ler o nome do programa   :Smile:   )

Bruno Morgado

----------

## SubZero

xfce3, aguardando pelo novo xfce4. Leve e funcional.

Mas tem um probleminha, quando uso o quanta, ele está carregando o servidor de som do kde. Tem como desabilitar isso?

E quando o xfce toca som, ao invés disso ele reclama que minha placa de som não suporta o formato wav   :Confused: 

Também uso o fluxbox de vez em quando.

----------

## lmpinto

Uso o kde 3.1.2, com o mosfet-liquid, e ocasionalmente (quando não quero estar à espera que o kde arranque) fluxbox 0.1.14-r1.

----------

## m3thos

Eu uso fluxbox, antigo utilizador de enlightenment 0.16 durante alguns anos...

agora : so' uso fluxbox  :Smile: 

----------

## Uipe

Eu aqui uso o KDE 3.1.2  :Wink: 

----------

## MetalGod

bem fiquei surpreendido com o fluxbox 0.9.3 bonito, funcional e parece ser estavel...agora com o idesk fica pronto para matar  :Very Happy: 

----------

## OpTiKoOl

fluxbox

tens aki um shot...

http://optikool.psyfreakz.org/shot.jpg

[/url]

----------

## humpback

Neste momento é mesmo KDE 3.1.2 com mosfet liquid e mais nada... Um desktop pouco l33t e muito clean.

Antes gostava e abusava do flux. Mas um crash da maquina fez com que o laptop fosse para inglaterra arranjar e nunca mais tive vontade de refazer as minhas confs...

----------

## bfg

enlightenment 0.16.5-r4

Muito Bonito, se bem customizado, e funcional.

 :Wink: 

----------

## MetalGod

emerge xfce4 

muito bom mesmo... gtk2 e muito mais   :Smile: 

enlightenment 0.16.6 já ai vem a caminho   :Wink: 

----------

## BrainMaster

 *MetalGOD wrote:*   

> emerge xfce4 
> 
> muito bom mesmo... gtk2 e muito mais  
> 
> enlightenment 0.16.6 já ai vem a caminho  

 

sim, sem duvida que o xfce4 é o desktop manager que me desperta mais interesse... mas continuo a gostar mais de window managers minimalistas!

----------

## X73

kde, mosfet liquid widgets...

----------

## jcilds

Como trabalho mais em modo texto e uso raramente X ,uso o FVWM .

Devo dizer que meu WM oficial é o screen.  :Smile: 

----------

